# Anyone watch Burn Notice?



## jenna (Jan 31, 2008)

We're only up to episode 3 (I think) of the first season, but I'm really LOVING this show! So intelligent and really, really funny!


----------



## Brigitte (Feb 1, 2008)

Is that show still even on the air?  I thought it was cancelled, but then again, I'm probably thinking of the many other pre-writers'-strike works that didn't make it.


----------



## jenna (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, it's only just come on here in Australia, but it's so awesome it would not surprise me if it went the way of all the other brilliant shows that are inevitably cancelled...

ETA: I just looked it up (carefully so as not to get spoilers!) and it hasn't been cancelled, it's been renewed for a second season.


----------



## Omphalos (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't think its canceled.  It finished its first run here.  It airs on USA network, so the second season will probably air early in late summer.  After all, if they don't cancel that silly show about the psychometric (something from Stephen King, I forget) then that one ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Cayal (Feb 1, 2008)

Writers Strike is playing havoc with a lot of things.

I haven't watched this show yet, been meaning too. Downloaded the first episode after I missed it and just haven't had a chance to watch it. But I will, as God as my witness.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 1, 2008)

I was surprised with season 1.

I expected to hate it but actually found myself enjoying it.

Looking forward to season 2.


----------



## jenna (Feb 1, 2008)

I just think it's one of the funniest shows to come on telly in ages. And full of handy hints like this one:

"I never run around in the bushes in a ski mask when I'm breaking in someplace. Somebody catches you, what are you gonna say? You want to look like a legitimate visitor until the very last minute. If you can't look legit, confused works almost as well. Maybe you get a soda from the fridge, or a yogurt. If you get caught, you just look confused and apologize like crazy for taking the yogurt..."


----------



## Cayal (Feb 2, 2008)

Planning on breaking into peoples houses ey?


----------



## jenna (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, not right now, but that info is certainly filed away for future crime sprees!


----------



## Cayal (Feb 2, 2008)

jenna said:


> Well, not right now, but that info is certainly filed away for future crime sprees!



I shouldn't have told you what area I live in...oh well, you won't be able to get into my safe...oh wait...


----------



## Connavar (Feb 2, 2008)

Isnt this some sort of spy series ?


Is it too much comedy or is there some good action or spy stuff?


----------



## jenna (Feb 2, 2008)

It is about a spy who is sort of excommunicated (or given a "burn notice") from the spy world, and he is stuck in Miami trying to discover why it was put on him, and who did it, and to make money to help he takes on detective-type work for victims of scams etc.

It is a real black comedy, really off-beat. There is a lot of action, but it's not really heavy or anything. I definitely wouldn't say there's too much comedy. I would recommend checking it out!


----------



## Kostmayer (Feb 2, 2008)

I watched this and thought it was great.

There's lots of MacGuyver style makeshift gadgets. And a Magnum style voice over.

And Bruce Campbell is great in it.


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 3, 2008)

It was an okay series.  If there was something else on though, I probably wouldn't watch "Burn Notice".


----------



## Connavar (Feb 21, 2008)

Despite having heard by many people how good this show was,i was surprised how good it was when i saw a double ep premiere in last sunday.  

I dig the humor,the cool spy feel.  Its nice seeing he shows his spy skills is shooting people like in most generic tv or movies.  I liked his way of planning when he has to handle a problem.  Macgayver feel of his skill of making weapon and tools of nothing.

Bruce Campbell is a big bonus.  I have a weak spot for him


----------



## jenna (Feb 22, 2008)

I LOVE the humour of it, it's not often I come across a show that matches my own sense of humour! I use the "apologise for taking the yoghurt" line constantly now!


----------



## Connavar (Feb 22, 2008)

The humor is great.  The best thing is that the humor is original.  Its not HAHA humor or toilet humor.  That hole scene when he explained how best to break in was so funny that me,my siblings,my father all laughed at the same time hard !

I cant wait for the next ep on sunday


----------



## jenna (Feb 23, 2008)

The breaking in scene was classic, and I also the love the "guns make you stupid, duct tape makes you smart" bit! But every episode has so many great bits that it's hard to remember all the best ones!


----------



## meenu (Apr 5, 2008)

Burn Notice is a really great show.Each and every episode is written well, which make the show interesting and fun to watch.The show is not only an action/comedy serious but there is also a quirky air to it.


----------



## dekket (Apr 5, 2008)

I really enjoyed Burn Notice, and really dislike the fact that it has been taken off the air (mid season) here.  I hope that it is picked up again later in the year.  I would like to know how the whole "burnt' situation is resolved.


----------

